# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Prekid porodiljnog radi godišnjeg odmora_prosvjeta

## sarasvati

Radim u školi. Zanima me jeste li prekidale porodiljni (nakon prvih sest mjeseci) i otisle na godisnji odmor te se vracale na roditeljski? Ja bih trebala poceti raditi s pocetkom drugog polugodišta 2020 i ako ne odem na godisnji u ljeto 2019. ti ce se dani raspršiti na nenastavne dane u zimi, u vrijeme uskrsa i nakon 15.6. A razmisljam, ako odem na GO ovo ljeto, ipak cu poceti raditi mrvu kasnije, s djetetovih godinu i mjesec  :Smile:  
No, zasto jos pitam. Kolegica je bila nedavno u Klovicevoj i rekli su joj da ce joj se u tom slucaju naknada smanjiti za 1600kn.
Savjeti? Iskustva?

----------


## jelena.O

učiteljice kod mojeh klinaca su uredno to napravile

ali treba paziti prekid ne smije biti više od 30 kalendarskih dana ( to važi za sve ne strikno za prosvjetu)

----------


## sarasvati

Ne smijem prekinuti porodiljni duze od 30 kaledanrskih dana jer u tom mi se slucaju smanjuje naknada ili gubim sto?

----------


## sarasvati

Kolegice iz prosvjete, ima li vas? Jeste li prekidale porodiljni jer jiste mogle dobiti godisnji u nastavne dane? 
Nakon prve trudnoce dobila sam par dana godisnjeg do uskrsnjih praznika. I nakon toga nitko nije dobio ni tih para. Eto, zanimaju me iskustva. Prosim, prosim!   :Smile:

----------


## VeraM

Nisam imala situaciju, ali mi je muž tajnik u školi, pravnik. Ajde da njemu prenesem upit pa javim. Može čekat par dana?

----------


## Konfuzija

Sarasvati, nije mi bas jasno. Ovogodisnji GO mozes iskoristiti do 30.6. iduce godine, ako nisu sto mijenjali u propisima. Jednostavno, kada ti istekne roditeljski ides na GO i onda se vracas na posao... Moj je roditeljski istekao u lipnju, tada sam isla na stari GO, poslije starog na novi i onda u kolovozu normalno nastavila raditi... Zasto ne bi dobila godisnji u nastavne dane, to mi je prva informacija? Samo moras pisanim putem traziti ravnatelja da ti odobri.

----------


## spajalica

Konfuzija 30.6 nije rok za iskoristiti stari GO u slucaju porodiljnog/roditeljskog dopusta. mislim, nagalsavam mislim isti se moze iskoristiti do kraja kalendarske godine.

----------


## jelena.O

samo ako si bio na porodiljnom, roditeljskom, posvojiteljskom, njezi i sličnim dopustima onda ide do 31.12 iduće godine, u svim drugim slučajevima ide do 30.6

----------


## Beti3

> Ne smijem prekinuti porodiljni duze od 30 kaledanrskih dana jer u tom mi se slucaju smanjuje naknada ili gubim sto?


Da, upravo to. I to nema veze s prosvjetom. Tako je svima. Porodiljni smiješ prekinuti najviše na 30 dana da imaš maksimalnu naknadu.

----------


## sarasvati

> Nisam imala situaciju, ali mi je muž tajnik u školi, pravnik. Ajde da njemu prenesem upit pa javim. Može čekat par dana?


Moze, imam jos mjesec i pol fore za izjasniti se! Hvala ti!

----------


## sarasvati

> Da, upravo to. I to nema veze s prosvjetom. Tako je svima. Porodiljni smiješ prekinuti najviše na 30 dana da imaš maksimalnu naknadu.


Da, to sam sad upamtila. Hvala!

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati, nije mi bas jasno. Ovogodisnji GO mozes iskoristiti do 30.6. iduce godine, ako nisu sto mijenjali u propisima. Jednostavno, kada ti istekne roditeljski ides na GO i onda se vracas na posao... Moj je roditeljski istekao u lipnju, tada sam isla na stari GO, poslije starog na novi i onda u kolovozu normalno nastavila raditi... Zasto ne bi dobila godisnji u nastavne dane, to mi je prva informacija? Samo moras pisanim putem traziti ravnatelja da ti odobri.


Konfuzija, jednostavno ne mogu dobiti godisnji u nastavne dane nego ce mi se rasprsiti na nenastavne. A kako bi preda mnom bili i dio zimskih i uskrsnji i oni ljetni nenastavni dani, svi dani godisnjeg lako bi nestali.

----------


## martinaP

> Konfuzija 30.6 nije rok za iskoristiti stari GO u slucaju porodiljnog/roditeljskog dopusta. mislim, nagalsavam mislim isti se moze iskoristiti do kraja kalendarske godine.


Tako je. Do 31.12.

----------


## Konfuzija

Jos bolje, nisam znala za to. 
Ja sam bez problema dobila godisnji u nastavne dane, isto kao i sve druge kolegice, normalna praksa u nasoj skoli... Ali ocito ovisi o ravnatelju.

Sarasvati, a da probas traziti GO u dva dijela, pa da ne bude prekid od 30 dana?

----------


## sarasvati

> Jos bolje, nisam znala za to. 
> Ja sam bez problema dobila godisnji u nastavne dane, isto kao i sve druge kolegice, normalna praksa u nasoj skoli... Ali ocito ovisi o ravnatelju.
> 
> Sarasvati, a da probas traziti GO u dva dijela, pa da ne bude prekid od 30 dana?


Kako mislis u dva dijela?

----------


## jelena.O

znači go sam po sebi ne smije biti duži od 30 kalendarskih dana, jer samo tada nema novog obračuna

----------


## Konfuzija

Pa u dva dijela. Izracunas si koliko si mozes dana GO uzeti u ljeto da ti zbroj bude manji od 30 i onda ostatak opet za zimske praznike, recimo. Bi li ti to sto pomoglo?

----------


## Inesz

> Konfuzija, jednostavno ne mogu dobiti godisnji u nastavne dane nego ce mi se rasprsiti na nenastavne. A kako bi preda mnom bili i dio zimskih i uskrsnji i oni ljetni nenastavni dani, svi dani godisnjeg lako bi nestali.


Godišnji nakon porodiljnog samo u nenastavne dane su nudili meni prije 6 godina. Rekla sam - OK, izdajte takvo rješenje, pa ću se žaliti. Odmah sam dobila 6 tjedana GO u komadu.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Godišnji nakon porodiljnog samo u nenastavne dane su nudili meni prije 6 godina. Rekla sam - OK, izdajte takvo rješenje, pa ću se žaliti. Odmah sam dobila 6 tjedana GO u komadu.


U zakonu stoji takva preporuka. I meni je bilo smijesno... Sto znaci nenastavni dan kada imas druge obaveze u njemu? Tko ce te zamijeniti na sjednicama, produznome radu, ekskurziji ucenika? 

Sarasvati, sto ce biti na kraju?

----------


## sarasvati

Još ne znam što će biti. Razgovarala sam s jednom gospođom u hzzo-u koja mi je rekla da bih trebala raditi sedmi, osmi i deveti mjesec kako ne bih izgubila maksimalnu naknadu. Mogu prekinuti prije djetetovih sest mjeseci, ali, ako sam dobro shvatila, time bih si samo oduzela vrijeme svoju plaću.
Nisam se još predala.  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Možda se trebaš zapitati kako bi to utjecalo na školu kao ustanovu. Oni su tebi uzeli zamjenu. Ako ti prekidaš porodiljni, zamjena dobiva otkaz. Ti kao radiš dok su nenastavni dani i 30 dana prije nego želiš nastaviti porodiljni daješ molbu za produženje. Škola opet mora tražiti zamjenu i ima pravo da ti još 30 dana ne dozvoli otvaranje nastavka porodiljnog.
Koliko je to sve pošteno prema učenicima, svojoj zamjeni i školi? A možda i jest, ja ti samo dajem jedan drugi kut gledanja. Moja je zamjena za porodiljni rodila prije mene i lijepo zeznula kolege. Bez grižnje savjesti.

----------


## sarasvati

Poznat mi je i taj kut gledanja jer sam ja bila ta koja je mijenjala i dobivala otkaz pted nenastavne dane. 
Ovo sto proucavam je jedino zato sto ne mogu jednostavno nastaviti svoj godisnji nakon porodiljnog, nego ce on biti rascjepkan.
Nij fer prema osobi koja me mijenja, ali prvoj koja me mijenjala odmah sam rekla svoju namjeru. Drugu nisam upoznala. Ucenici ne bi tu puno osjetili, a i znaju me. 
Ja bih najrade samo nastavila godisnji bez prekidanja, tada ne bih razmisljala o kombinacijama s djetetom tijekom razdoblja od 1.7 do 15.7. i 23.8. do 5.9. 
U nekim skolama je to normalno, u nekima zabranjeno i zasad to zbunjuje pa čačkam dalje dok mi sve ne sjedne i ne bude jasno.

----------


## sarasvati

Razgovarala sam s jednom pravnicom - dobivanje godišnjeg u nastavne dane uistinu ovisi o volji/stavu/strategiji vođenja škole pojedinog ravnatelja. Sukladno zakonu ravnatelj može a i ne mora dopustiti korištenje godišnjeg odmora u vrijeme nastavnih dana. To objašnjava zašto se sve razlikuje od škole do škole.

----------


## jelena.O

I jesi li kaj slozila?

----------


## sarasvati

Nisam bila u školi. Imam još vremena malo za kućnu križaljku prije nego odem u školu.

 :škola:

----------


## jelena.O

a jel neko od tvojih kolegica bio skoro na go iz tvog uvjeta?

----------


## sarasvati

Je, upravo sada. Ali da nisu na godišnjem, ispalo bi da su usle u razred 10 dana prije kraja nastave.

----------

